# Anxiety Strain Suggestions Please.



## Ganymede (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey folks, I was just wondering if anyone had some good recommendations for anti-anxiety strains. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 11, 2011)

Heard strawberry cough works well there... I have a buddy who wants to grow this out for that very reason...


----------



## akgrown (Feb 11, 2011)

stay away from really strong sativas like, Maui Wowie etc.


----------



## Ganymede (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, I've been considering strawberry cough. Attitude has it from Dutch Masters.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 11, 2011)

Man I have not had any old school wowie, or Acapulco Gold (70's vintage) in a long long time....


----------



## gumball (Feb 11, 2011)

Ganymede said:


> Hey folks, I was just wondering if anyone had some good recommendations for anti-anxiety strains. Thanks a bunch.


northern lights I heard was good.


----------



## mackpetra (Feb 17, 2011)

Satori is anti-anxiety. Bred for its euphoric anti-anxiety high, this mostly sativa (75% sativa, 25% indica) produces a comfortable, enjoyable, yet powerful experience.


----------



## kindbud27 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have anxiety pretty bad and i grow some dynamite=indica/sativa and it is a huge help for me. (nerve disorder)
Good luck to you and i hope you find something that will help you.


----------



## rollin in grass (Mar 5, 2011)

Not true heavy sativas like strong hazes. Some like Votex that is anti anxiety and depression. Tga actcually has alot of strains that are sativa dominant but anti anxity.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a list more than you asked for but what the heck, here is the link
http://cannabisseedsnow.com/medical-marijuana-seeds/


*Medical Marijuana Seeds Strains*

by admin






Although marijuana is best known for its recreational use and mind altering effects, recent scientific studies shows that it has enormous medicinal potential. The history of marijuana as a medicine isn&#8217;t anything new however, it is extensive and includes many characters on many continents.
It&#8217;s believed that one of the earliest Chinese Emperor&#8217;s, dating as early in time as 2700 B.C., established what&#8217;s believed to be the very first account, or categorization, of the Cannabis plant in a system of &#8216;Herbal Medicine&#8217;s&#8217;. The Chinese Emperor Shen Nong, who was also known as &#8216; The Divine Farmer &#8216;, was the first to document the plant&#8217;s benefits. The Emperor was also known for teaching Agriculture and Medicine in Ancient China. Thus establishing what just may be history&#8217;s first Medical Marijuana in or around 2700 B.C. by the Emperor.
Marijauna use as a treatment and medicine for a variety of illnesses helped it spread from ancient Asia throughout the world. The plant consistently appeared in folk medicine and pharmacopoeia as a treatment for seizure, pain, muscle spasm, nausea, poor appetite, insomnia, asthma and depression. Its potential to alleviate, premenstrual symptoms, labor pains and menstrual cramps also received attention in multiple medical reports from ancient times to present.
Possible medical marijuana benefits and application has continued to increase its popularity, even with individuals who would frown upon recreational use. Therapeutic cannabis has also provided intriguing scientific and legal research. Unfotunatley due to a current controversial around the marijauna laws, medical marijuana researches are somehow in the early stages and there is not a clear categorization of the best medical marijuana strains.
To understand why the different strains may have different effects and help different types od medical condition it&#8217;s good to know the basic chemistry of cannabis.
The active indigrients of cannabis consists of:
* THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don&#8217;t get high.
* CBD (Cannabidiol) increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high.
* Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.
* CBN (Cannabinol) is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high.
* CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid.
* THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin) is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV.
* CBC (Cannabichromene) is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high.
* CBL (Cannabicyclol) is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL.
If you are a grower, you can experiment with different marijuana strains to produce the various qualities you seek. A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD.
Another user looking for a more energetic stone will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD.
In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa. So for example if you are looking for the pain reliving marijuana strain &#8211; the Indica&#8217;s are best known to do just that.
Based on the various research, breeders and seedbank recommendation and vastly on the reports of medical marijuana patients, we provide you the below list of the best medical marijuana seeds / strains that may be used for different medical application.
* Insomnia, Social Awareness, Emotional Stability: Black Domina, Butterscotch Hawiian, Trainwreck, Afgani, William&#8217;s Wonder, Blueberry.
* MS Neuropathic Pain / Urinary Incontinence: Trainwreck, Super Silver Haze), NYCD and Sour Diesel. For severe pain, concentrates may be required.
* Digestive Disorders: Blueberry, Blackberry, Black Domina.
* Nausea and Diarrhea and Cramping (including Menstrual Cramps): Blueberry.
* Social Anxiety: Romulan, NL#5, Hindu Kush, OG Kush, Bubba Kush.
* Stress: Heavenly Man.
* Sleep and General Relaxation:Sonoma Coma, Lifesaver, Real Matanuska Thunder Fu*K, XXX, Legends Ultimate Indica, Sensi Star.
* Alert, Cerebral: AK-47, Dankouver, Cambodian X Orange Peako.
* Anti Depress & Anxiety, Sleep: Blue Moonshine, Jack Herrer, M-39, Herijuana.
* Chronic Pain: Romulan, Shiskeberry.
* Appetite Stimulant/Spasms: TY&#8217;s Northernberry x Reefermans herijuana.
* Joint and Muscle Pain: Legends Ultimate Indica, UBC Chemo x Grapefruit.
* Chronic pain: Blueberry, reeferman&#8217;s hashplant
* Appetite stimulant: Catalyst
* Joint and muscle pain: Blueberry
* Afghanica) Nausea, pain
* (Afghanie x Haze) PMS
* (AK-47) Pain, nausea, depression, insomnia, headache
* (Alien Train Wreck) Asthma
* (Apollo 13) Back pain
* (Auntie Em) Crohn&#8217;s Disease, MS
* (Aurora B) Nausea, joint pain, arthritis
* (Berry-Bolt) Insomnia, joint pain
* (Big Bang) Used to sedate and relieve stress & anxiety amongst sufferers of severe anxiety,etc.(EDITED/ADDED by Apprentice.Source Greenhouse Seeds Co.)Cannabis cup winner, the reviews mention its medicinal properties.
* (Big Kahuna) Herniated disc pain, arthritis
* (Black on Blue Widow) HIV, back pain
* (Black Vietnamese) Nausea, muscle spasms, pain
* (Blue Fruit) Crohn&#8217;s Disease, muscle spasms
* (Blue Moonshine) Anxiety, depression, insomnia
* (Blue Satellite x Jack Herer) Depression, nausea
* (Blue Satellite) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety, muscle tension
* (Blueberry) Nausea, insomnia, pain
* (Bog Sour Bubble) Pain, anxiety
* (Bonzo Bud) Body pain, migraine
* (Budacolumbia) Nausea
* (Burmaberry) Migraine, depression
* (Burmese kush) Anxiety, depression
* (C99 x Great White Shark) Anxiety
* (Cali-O) Nausea
* (Catalyst) PMS
* (Cinderella 99) Nausea
* (CIT) Pain, nausea, insomnia
* (Citral) Insomnia
* (Cripple Creek) Ankylosing Spondilitis, Hepatitis C, Degenerative Disc Disease, IBS, Interstitial Cystitis, Chronic Rotator Cuff Disease
* (Deep Chunk) Joint pain, insomnia
* (Dynamite) Asthma, Crohn&#8217;s Disease, Hepatitis C
* (NYC Sour Diesel) Edema, epilepsy, fibromyalgia, radiculopathy
* (El Nino) Nausea, insomnia
* (Fieldale Haze) Anxiety, back pain
* (Fig Widow) Back pain, psychosis
* (Firecracker) Anxiety, depression, nausea
* (G13 x HP) Nausea, joint pain, insomnia
* (G-13) Depression, pain, ADD, ADHD
* (Grapefruit) Arthritis, Hepatitis C, pain, nausea
* (Green Queen) Epilepsy, neck/spine pain
* (Green Spirit x Timewarp x Herijuana) RLS, insomnia, migraine, joint pain
* (Green Spirit) Nausea, headache, body pain
* (Herijuana x Trainwreck) Diabetic neuropathy, joint pain, insomnia, MS
* (Herijuana) Pain, nausea, insomnia
* (Ice Princess x Bubblegum) Migraine
* (Jack Herer) Anxiety, fibromyalgia
* (Juicy Fruit) Insomnia, joint pain, anxiety
* (Kali Mist) Nausea, depression
* (Kal-X) Body pain
* (Killer Queen) Depression, back pain
* (Krinkle x Kush x Freezeland) MS muscle spasms
* (Leda Uno) Insomnia
* (Legends Ultimate Indica x Herijuana) Muscle spasms, pain
* (Legends Ultimate Indica) Insomnia, IBS
* (Lemon Chemo) Insomnia, back pain, migraine
* (Lemon Haze) RLS, chronic fatigue
* (Lifesaver) Nausea, headache, pain, insomnia
* (Lollipop) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, edema, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, migraine, MS, nausea, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
* (Lowryder) Nausea, pain, headache
* (LSD) Nausea, anxiety, depression, headache
* (M-39) Depression
* (Magic Crystal) Migraine, PMS, depression, SADS, mania, nausea
* (Mango x Northern Lights # 5) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety
* (Mango) Back pain, nausea
* (Masterkush) Nausea
* (Medicine Woman) Diabetic neuropathy, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, Hepatitis C, muscle spasms, nausea, radiculopathy
* (Misty) Hepatitis C, back pain, insomnia, nausea
* (Motarebel Oguana Kush) Nerve Pain, muscle spasms, back pain, headache, insomnia
* (Mountainberry) Insomnia, migraine, pain
* (Northern Lights # 1) Arthritis
* (Northern Lights # 2) Nausea, insomnia
* (Northern Lights x Jamaican) Arthritis
* (Northern Lights x Cinderella 99) Depression
* (Northern Lights x Shiva) Body pain, back pain, toothache
* (Northern Lights) Anxiety, radiculopathy, insomnia
* (Northernberry) Pain
* (Oregon 90) Insomnia, joint pain, RLS, pain, nausea
* (Original Mystic) Epilepsy
* (OG kush purple)
* (Phaght Betty) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
* (Queen Bee) Neck/spine pain
* (Sensi Star) Migraine
* (Shiskaberry x Dutch Treat) Migraine, anxiety, insomnia, nausea
* (Shiskaberry x Hash Plant) Anxiety, nausea
* (Skunk # 1) Nausea
* (Snow White) PMS
* (Sour cream) Insomnia, joint pain, nausea
* (Stardust 13) Pain, nausea, insomnia
* (Strawberry Cough) Back pain, depression
* (Super Impact x AK-47) Pain, insomnia
* (Super Impact) Nausea, insomnia, muscle pain, depression, anxiety, SADS, mania
* (Super Silver Haze) Nausea, depression
* (Super Thai) Depression
* (Sweet Blu) Degenerative bone/disc disease, diabetic neuropathy, edema, fibromyalgia, muscle spasms, nausea, neck/spine pain
* (Sweet Tooth # 3) Depression
* (Trainwreck x Herijuana) Nausea
* (Trainwreck) Anxiety, arthritis, diabetic neuropathy, depression
* (TW x LUI) Arthritis, nausea
* (TX) Arthritis, asthma, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, MS
* (Ultra Green) Insomnia
* (Wakeford) Anxiety, nausea, insomnia
* (White Rhino &#8211; aka Medicine Man) Body pain, back pain, joint pain, insomnia
(White Russian) Pain, nausea
* (White Widow x Big Bud) Depression
* (White Widow) Cachexia, Hepatitis C, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 7, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Here is a list more than you asked for but what the heck, here is the link
> http://cannabisseedsnow.com/medical-marijuana-seeds/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, +rep


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 8, 2011)

My pleasure and good luck, if you have a hard time deciding on what seed to pick, let me know and I can recommend some. I don't know if you have access to clones but that is the way to go, a compassion club can hook you up.


----------

